# coil-over's for Z31's.



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have a 86 z31. I'm looking for some coil-over's that will work with my tokico illuminas. I heard that Ground control makes a kit for tokico illumines but I cant find one specifically for a z31. Can you guys help me out?

Here is a web page that has used this type of setup.

http://www.redz31.com/pages/coilover.setups.html


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

any coil overs for the Z31 are custom.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> any coil overs for the Z31 are custom.


JIC makes/made front coilovers. So other than those, they've gotta be custom.


----------

